# film positive printing w/1280 printer



## Don276 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a Epson 1280 printer in my store and have not tried to print films with it yet. Actually it has been out of ink for months. I was thinking of trying some fast films WP and stock ink. Does anyone have any experience with this combo and will I the the opacitey I need for screen making. Also I don't have a RIP. 

2nd I am interested in the USSPI's R1800 RIP Combo. Is it worth the money?

I have been doing straight forward vector graphics so far. Have not experimented with halftones yes or color seps. Still trying to get the hang of simple graphis. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

The 1280 has a media setting called Backlight Inkjet Film. I doubles the ink deposit.

You won't need a RIP unless you want to print halftones.


----------



## Don276 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, I think I will get some WP film and give it a try before I invest in an R1800 with the rip.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Don276 said:


> Thanks, I think I will get some WP film and give it a try before I invest in an R1800 with the rip.


The 1280 is a DYE ink printer. You don't need nano porous coated film. If you can use dye inkjet film it will cost you half what pigment ink jet film will cost.

Ink will be absorbed faster by the thicker nano porous coating, so that might be something you want. It is only dry to the touch, but still wet inside the coating.

The term waterproof is used when you compare swellable (dye coating), to nano porous coating. If you get dye inkjet film wet, the ink bleeds, but that doesn't make it waterproof. EPSON ink is all aqueous, so the coatings can't be waterproof.


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

Kimoto Silkjet film and the 1280 work very well together. Very dense black. Be sure to use the Backlight setting. PM me if it doesn't work properly for you.


----------



## Don276 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. I have tried some HP film that i have and it seems pretty dense. I haven't tried to make a screen with it yet but will soon. Thanks Again


----------



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello all epson 1280 print users!

I have discovered a close friend has this printer sitting in his garage collecting dust(in the box).

It this still a good option for making films? 

Is the ink(dye) still available?

Thanks in advance!

Rick Q.


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

Rick Q. said:


> It this still a good option for making films?
> 
> Is the ink(dye) still available?


I have a 1270 and a 1280 (basically the same)

Both are great for films

you can get ink off ebay ALL DAY... for cheap too!

I got a 10 pack combo for $24

6 blacks and 4 color carts


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Ink available for 1280 printer*



Rick Q. said:


> Is the ink(dye) still available?



Yes.
Buy Ink for Epson Stylus Photo 1280 - Genuine Epson Ink - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

A Perfect Pixel said:


> I have a 1270 and a 1280 (basically the same)
> 
> Both are great for films
> 
> ...


Hey, can you pm me the ebay store or user you buy your inks from? I buy black ink cartridges almost every 2 weeks at retail price at office depot for $24 each!! I need them cheaper! Thanks!


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> Hey, can you pm me the ebay store or user you buy your inks from?


check your PMs

I'm seriously considering a CISS system for my 1270, it would be a real money saver... just buy bottles of ink and fill the chambers

here's what I'm talking about:
Bulk INK FOR EPSON 1270 1280 1290 900T007 T009 cis ciss - eBay (item 380047167963 end time Jul-19-08 14:29:32 PDT)


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

brininging this topic back for one little question..

when using Backlight Inkjet Film media option, 
the print automaticlly dose a mirror image of that is display on my screen.

it there any purpose of doing this ?


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

I've reasoned that the software design group is assuming the film will be used as part of a backlit panel such as a dashboard. For such a use, it would be preferred that the ink print be protected by the film itself by having the non printed side facing out toward curious fingers and from the atmosphere on that side of the panel. The film would have to be flipped to do this so the the image is printed 'backwards' to have it eventually viewed correctly. - Scotty


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

scottyjr said:


> I've reasoned that the software design group is assuming the film will be used as part of a backlit panel such as a dashboard. For such a use, it would be preferred that the ink print be protected by the film itself by having the non printed side facing out toward curious fingers and from the atmosphere on that side of the panel. The film would have to be flipped to do this so the the image is printed 'backwards' to have it eventually viewed correctly. - Scotty


The same holds true when burning screens. Sometimes you may want the ink side to not touch the screen mesh as ink might get on the mesh without waterproof films.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Flopping positive to protect image*



TshirtGuru said:


> The same holds true when burning screens. Sometimes you may want the ink side to not touch the screen mesh as ink might get on the mesh without waterproof films.


 ... But, beware that this will also 'choke' the image area as UV energy passes through the positive image, and moves through the polyester backing film.

Ink that moves isn't dry.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

thx guys ~

i guess i will just have to pre filp what ever im printing form now on.

one more thing , what does choke screen mean?

thank you
Jason


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Light from the left, light from the right - Light that moves into the stencil at an angle, reacts with sensitizer _at an angle_. 

Holes and lines are a little smaller - choked.

Each graphic program has a printing function that flops the image. We use it to take advantage of the increased deposit in the Epson - Ink Jet Back Light Film media type.


----------



## csharms (Feb 14, 2010)

Try wcfilmworks.com for your film positive supplies. They offer waterproof as well as econo film in roll and sheets. They also offer the bulk ink systems for film positives. I believe they offer great prices on film outputs and separations. Simulated, index is their specialties. Very customer friendly and caters to the screen printing industry.


----------



## Treetom (Jul 20, 2009)

What version of Windows are you using with the 1270? I have just purchased one and can't get the software to work with Win 7 64 bit. Any ideas as what to do short of setting up another pc with 98 on it?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Alas. the 1270 was discontinued and replaced with the Epson Photo Stylus 1280 - that was replaced by the current Epson Stylus Photo 1400 that brand new costs US$200 in 2006.

If you just bought it, you bought something from the earliest days of 2000 and there are no 2009 Windows 7 64 bit drivers for this printer.

For the best opacity for screen printing positives I recommend the custom AccuRIP driver that increases ink deposit and compensates for dot gain.
http://www.softwareforscreenprinters.com/accurip

Unfortunately, AccuRIP don't show that they make a version for the 1270/1280 models.


----------



## Treetom (Jul 20, 2009)

Inkjet Printers, Color Profile Large Format Printer, RIP Software,Film positive,PDF Converter & PostScript - iProof Systems Inc.
Says it does and then Epson itself says this has rip software for it from the factory. Microsoft states that this printer is Win 7 64 bit compatible as well. I found drivers for it, but the Epson software is a different story. With as many people that still use the 1270 on these forums alone, someone should know the ultimate answer to my question.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Treetom said:


> Inkjet Printers, Color Profile Large Format Printer, RIP Software,Film positive,PDF Converter & PostScript - iProof Systems In
> 
> Says it does and then Epson itself says this has rip software for it from the factory.


Epson does sell & provide color control printer drivers for their *paper*; so look for references to color correction. I doubt you will find *screen printing positive drivers* from Epson.

In 2007, Epson *did *introduce roll film for screen printers
Epson Clear Film, Overview - Epson America, Inc. 
but it is hard to find in the USA.

iProof uses the Epson drivers for some of their functions but they do say PowerRIP ScreenPrint works in Windows 7 32/64. When you call iProof, ask for Ted Birmingham.

When you call AccuRIP ask for Charlie Facini.



Treetom said:


> Microsoft states that this printer is Win 7 64 bit compatible as well.
> 
> I found drivers for it, but the Epson software is a different story.
> 
> With as many people that still use the 1270 on these forums alone, someone should know the ultimate answer to my question.


I think building your positive printing system around the vintage 1270 is false economy - when a new, up-to-date, free shipping from Epson printer with Win7 64 bit drivers is only US$200.

You can download full working versions of both screen positive RIPs. iProof has watermark until you pay for it, but AccuRIP has no watermark - but stops working after 14 days.

I can't imagine what Microsoft could add to Epson printer drivers or printing UV opaque positives, but I would love to read it. Where did you read the info from Microsoft.

Don't get me wrong; I too would love to read about how someone has used a 1270 with Win7/64.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

You got me thinking I never want to have an upgraded computer -- thinking of buying an old laptop just for these reasons. I have a newer MAC and I havent started using silkscreen related programs with it -- whats in store for me -- I like things to work and move smoothly.

Did you ever get your 1270/1280 to work with the programs?



Treetom said:


> What version of Windows are you using with the 1270? I have just purchased one and can't get the software to work with Win 7 64 bit. Any ideas as what to do short of setting up another pc with 98 on it?


----------

